

Hitting the wall with my project - deapnmeaningful

Hi,<p>I am sure most of you have experienced this, mostly complete your project then you start doubting it and start thinking of doing other things.<p>My app is not live yet so had no feed back, probably half the issue but i can stilp see there is lots to do and just feel i am running out of steam.<p>Tips and thoughts anyone?
======
jjoe
It's best to have more than one project on your plate. Otherwise it'd be
boring to work on the same thing day in day out. But if you'd rather focus on
one project at a time, work on getting a prototype out with no more than one
feature or functionality (MVP). Then you'll know via feedback if it's
something you want to put more effort into.

Regards

~~~
deapnmeaningful
Thanks for the reply. I also have a full time so that keeps me very busy also
- with lots of OT there. But good suggestion. There is a couple of small
thjngs i could do for a change.

